# Hilton Head. 5 Star 3br Resort Jun 6-13, $695



## Bimmer (May 21, 2015)

Royal Dunes Resort, 1460sq ft unit has 2 master bedrooms with king beds and adjoining bathrooms, 3rd bedroom with twin beds, guest bathroom, living room with queen sofabed, full kitchen, washer/dryer, 4 cable TVs, free WiFi. All linens, towels, cookware and dinnerware for 8 provided. Resort has covered parking, elevators, 2 pools, kiddie pool, hot tub, activities for kids/adults and is a 7 minute walk or 4 minute shuttle to the beach. 3 golf courses, a tennis club and the Westin Hotel with its' 4 star restaurant are within walking distance. Walk or rent bikes to ride the beach and the miles of paved paths.


----------



## lyndah38 (May 22, 2015)

We are very interested, please put us in line.  We have a large party attending this week.
Thanks,

Lynda
UPDATE: Our party just reserved their unit two days ago.  So sorry they missed this opportunity.  We go to the Island this week every summer and it's perfect for crowds.  Good luck to you. It's a great deal.


----------



## wed100105 (May 22, 2015)

Great deal! We are staying here in July and calculated that we are paying $2000 in our costs for the exchange.


----------



## Bimmer (May 31, 2015)

*Rented - no longer available*

Rented - no longer available 





Bimmer said:


> Royal Dunes Resort, 1460sq ft unit has 2 master bedrooms with king beds and adjoining bathrooms, 3rd bedroom with twin beds, guest bathroom, living room with queen sofabed, full kitchen, washer/dryer, 4 cable TVs, free WiFi. All linens, towels, cookware and dinnerware for 8 provided. Resort has covered parking, elevators, 2 pools, kiddie pool, hot tub, activities for kids/adults and is a 7 minute walk or 4 minute shuttle to the beach. 3 golf courses, a tennis club and the Westin Hotel with its' 4 star restaurant are within walking distance. Walk or rent bikes to ride the beach and the miles of paved paths.


----------

